# PH Strips



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anybody knows where I would be able to get some PH strips? Not that I'm lazy to look around, but a quick answer will help me on my way then sitting here calling around for hours. I need them for a hide I am tanning tomorrow. :beercheer:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Pool and garden supplies, pool supply for water testing, garden supply for soil test, most hardware stores with the same.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Sweet, thanks Bunkerbob, I'll just go straight to Home Depot tomorrow and I'm sure they will have it.


----------



## jawtrey (Dec 2, 2009)

It probably wont help you much at the moment but I think wal-mart carries em during swimming pool season. Other than that if Home Depot dont have em, you may be able to find them in any general hunting store...(i.e Bass Pro, or Cabela's)


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I ended up getting them from Canadian Tire but they were 14$ for 10 strips. Gay but it should last a few hides.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

For sure let us know how yer hides turn oot.:2thumb: :beercheer:Post some photos.


----------

